# Alternative Wireless Connection Manager



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

In many cases , i have met connection problems (mainly with xp)
where a laptop always have problem connecting to a secured wifi connection that has higher encryption than wep (wpa - wpa2).

In general after a few tests . I am almost sure that it is xp's Wireless Zero Configuration's problem.

I am wondering if there is alternatives to WZC that does not require their own brand's device to run a 3rd party Wireless Connection Manager.


I am not looking for a model specific software either ,

Examples are:

toshiba connect me

tp link connection utility

intel's mobile


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi tyza,

I don't think that it's related to WZC. I have seen different issues in Networking Forums regarding different Wi-Fi adapters that won't connect to their SSID or having issues connecting to the router. This is a compatibility issue with the router itself. It doesn't matter if the router is a B/G, N, single band or dual band.

A very good example is happening to my own Netbook right after I changed our router from an old Linksys G router to a Netgear Dual Band. My Netbook gets disconnected when I close the lid, the resolution is...I have to run the network troubleshooter icon from the notification area. I have updated my Atheros driver to the latest, disable the power save mode of the adapter and didn't resolve the issue. Then, I decided to do a little test and put the old Linksys router back, voila....no disconnection issue. I put the Netgear back then back to the disconnection issue. Go figure...

Out of curiosity what kind of tests have you done?


> In general after a few tests . I am almost sure that it is xp's Wireless Zero Configuration's problem.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

More then 40 laptops and probably 30 of them will have a problem with anything higher then wep.

Everything you did i have done, except for the changing back to old router bit, as not every person has that kind of choice.

And further more,

if i used for example ,


a tp link tl-wn321g 54mpbs wireless adapter,

and used wzc to connect to a wpa / wpa2 connection,


it will fail,


I then delete the driver and used the first option, which is install the driver along with their utility , and it will connect with no problems at all.


This problem only occurs on windows xp .



> My Netbook gets disconnected when I close the lid



After i reformated to win 7 home 64 bit , i have that same problem aswell, everytime i go sleep mode i am unable to connect to the router unless i do a diagnosis and reset the adapter through the process.(unrelated)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do all computers with XP have SP3?

I forgot to mention that we've been using WPA2 in my home network. When we had the Linksys setup we also had mixed Operating Systems and there was an old IBM laptop that will only connect thru WEP which retired anyway.

At work I have setup WPA2 and my Netbook doesn't get disconnected when it goes to sleep or closing it. Oh, we are using a Buffalo router as a Client Bridge.

Is it possible for you to make a suggestion to the business owner to try a different router? It might possibly resolve your issue.

I hope this helps. :grin:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

2xg said:


> Do all computers with XP have SP3?


In average half half , and most of them are pro / home .

And these are laptops are consisted of Dell , HP , Toshiba , and a bit of Asus.


Since i have tried this with a dlink / tp link router at the same time . Almost the same results on both .


There are no 3rd party wireless connection managers for windows xp?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

As a alternative for a wireless network manager, you could try to download the bell mobile connect software. It works with windows xp, vista, 7 and both x86 and x64 platforms. 

I just installed it on my laptop to test after reading this (and I don't own a air card at all), and it is now controlling my wireless profiles and network connections.

It might be able to help you solve your issues....

Edit:

Or maybe something like this? But it seems to only for x64 from what I seen...
Open1X.org


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Which air card did you choose for bell ?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I picked the novatel wireless u547, only because I have used those before.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Same reason i asked ;D


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Did it work for you?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Im about to test it now , let re confirm though, you did use the software without their product right ? xD


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup. I tested it on a system that has never had a aircard plugged into it. Lol. Worked great for me. 

Hope it works for you. :grin:


----------

